# WarHorse NUB Blasted!



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Sam dropped a mega NUB Bomb on me today.....to the tune of:
a WHOLE BOX of *Habano 464Ts*
a NUB Cutter
some super cool decals and stickers
two packets of NUB matches (in really cool tubos) - [I'll be the cool 
dude flauntin' the NUB sparkers!]
and some high protein, low calorie, vitamin packed NUB fortune cookies
- the first fortune I read said "Your A$$ got smoked"
and a supa' Fresh NUB Lid ~ modeled below.

This was one helluva' hit Sam and I am woefully unworthy of the generosity!! Thanks for the serious stockage!! I have to admit that one of the coolest things about this bomb is the fact that Sam took the time to personalize and sign the box (my first signed box, I might add) .... and all this from a guy who I've never had the pleasure of meeting in person (we'll fix that on the 15th at Outlaw!)!!

By the way there's been a rule - no stickers on the truck....until now that is. Sam you have a NUB Mini, but the first NUB GMC Sierra is in Kansas!

Thanks again Sam and the NUB crew!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sam is an amazing BOTL!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

sweet DEM NUBS BE LANDING EVERYWHERE ......


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Another great hit!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sam is the master of destruction....sweeet hit


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just awesome!! Love the Habano 646T


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice nub hit.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Great hit....Sam is really doing some major damage around here. I keep seeing that hat and those match tubes are awesome. I'm jealous!!! I hope you enjoy your Nubs...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

sam smoked you!

how about a better model for the hat...lol


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Man, Sam is throwing some major NUBbage weight around here! Great hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice Nub hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Another awesome hit!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

NUb's a blazing is an under statement. Sam smoked some butt here lately.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work Sam!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Tedd u got messed up that is very cool...


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Sam, we share the same name...Can I get some love?!?!?! Nice generosity!!!

All I want is a T-shirt, although I do love the Habano Nubs!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

where can i find sam!! or better yet...where can he find me lol


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Nub hit.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweet hit Sam, gotta love nubs:dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sam is throwing around some major NUbbing! Sweet hit!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work Sam! Well disserved!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice! enjoy....


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That is da Bomb.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

NUB GMC....that's classic!...:lol:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Got you too? That Sam is a beast.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Hit!!!! cant wait to get my hands on some nubs


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Hit


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great one there!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

hey we have another guy nubbed off...haha:whoohoo:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah He Got You Big Time


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow another great one


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit you got there, Ted!! And now I know what is in those little tubos!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

very nice hit!!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice hit!!! Great slap Sam!!!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Too bad they don't have a Nub cowboy hat! haha

Sam is seriously impressive with a hit like that, enjoy it all!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

TravelingJ said:


> Too bad they don't have a Nub cowboy hat! haha
> 
> Sam is seriously impressive with a hit like that, enjoy it all!


Dude....the bomb came with stickers. A Nub cowboy hat is not impossible!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

The only way to improve upon THAT idea...is to wear the cowboy hat crooked like the ball cap! (for some reason that one always gets me weird looks...)


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Now that is a Nubilicious hit right there. Sam was in Houston tonight (8/8/08). The Houston group had dinner with Sam last night, swung over to Robusto's till 2 somethin in the morning. Then we met up with Sam at Serious Cigars tonight. 

Sam is, indeed, the man. What a great BOTL. I'm sure the HTOWN Pic's will be uploaded sometime today (since it's already after midnight).


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

DAYUM SAM............WAY TO GO >>>WHERES MINE?:roflmao:


----------

